# .htaccess Umleitung existierender Website



## jul35 (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ein Wordpressblog ist mit mod_rewrite unter _http://xyz.de_ zu erreichen.
In Zukunft soll dieser Blog unter _http://blog.xyz.de_ zu erreichen sein. Dies stellt noch keine Herausforderung dar. Allerdings sollen auch die alten Adressen zu den Artikeln gültig bleiben.
Bedeutet sie ein Aufruf von _http://xyz.de/YYYY/MM/DD/titel/_ soll auf _http://blog.xyz.de/YYYY/MM/DD/titel/_ weiterleiten.

Um das ganze noch komplizierter zu machen soll unter der Stammdomain (also _http://xyz.de_) eine neue Seite erreichbar sein.
Diese nutzt GET Parameter zur Navigation. Also z.B. _http://xyz.de/index.php?seite=home_.

Gibt es für dieses Problem eine Lösung mittels .htaccess?

Gruß
jul35


----------

